# wanted:owners time-Feb or March BVI/St Martin



## flashverde (Apr 3, 2001)

Wanted to purchasene or two weeks of owners time in the BVI's or St Martin. 
Need 44-47' cat or 50'+ monohull in the mid Feb to Mid March time period.
Thanks
Michael


----------



## psstudio (Oct 7, 2013)

We have a 44 Cat avail in either...and would be willing to sell a week. Please contact me via private messages to discuss. Thanks


----------



## stephenolafson (Sep 17, 2006)

psstudio, do you still have owners time? I'm looking for Feb 2015 in the BVI's

Cheers


----------

